# Schwinn 'S' seat



## westwildcats (Jun 26, 2022)

Just purchased a mid-60s middleweight Schwinn seat on Ebay.
Anyone care to share their favorite tricks or products to keep the vinyl flexible,
supple, and looking its best?  It's going on a rider, if that makes a difference.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2022)

I know of nothing that will actually treat/condition a vinyl seat like you would do with a leather seat. There is so much   💩   on the internet do a search for products that "claim" to condition vinyl seats. Most will say their products "condition" vinyl but in most cases it does not actually condition the vinyl, it just coats the vinyl like spraying it with some Pledge.


----------



## westwildcats (Jun 26, 2022)

Yeah GT, that's where I'm at.  Lots of "miracle" claims to be found on the internet.  I'm just hoping someone's had a good experience with one of the million and one products out there, and would be willing to share.  Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2022)

westwildcats said:


> Yeah GT, that's where I'm at.  Lots of "miracle" claims to be found on the internet.  I'm just hoping someone's had a good experience with one of the million and one products out there, and would be willing to share.  Thanks for chiming in.




I can tell you from my experience and others, that some of these so-called vinyl conditioners are the worst things one can use on vinyl. Depending on the chemical makeup, some will actually act like a cooking oil on your vinyl when it's out in the sun. It speeds up the UV damage 100X faster. I started using Protectant 303 and it does make things look better and has to be reapplied, but it's not like Armoral or other products that will cook the seats if left in the sun. It does what it says it's intended for. The only thing that makes the vinyl soft and pliable is heat!


----------



## rennfaron (Jun 26, 2022)

I have really liked this stuff lately. 
I will apply a generous coat and just let it soak in. If it soaks in quick I apply more. I keep applying until it stops soaking in and then let it sit for a long while. This stuff does seem to actually soak in some and bring some life back to the rubbler/vinyl. I can't really say how much life it will bring back because nothing I have put it on was aged that much. Per @GTs58 once the vinyl/rubber is shot there is really nothing that will bring it back that I have seen. So if the saddle is not that pliable, chances of bringing it back to rideable condition, where it won't crack, are slim and just get another one in better condition.  

This is also made by the same company and maybe this might work better as a restorer.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2022)

rennfaron said:


> I have really liked this stuff lately.
> I will apply a generous coat and just let it soak in. If it soaks in quick I apply more. I keep applying until it stops soaking in and then let it sit for a long while. This stuff does seem to actually soak in some and bring some life back to the rubbler/vinyl. I can't really say how much life it will bring back because nothing I have put it on was aged that much. Per @GTs58 once the vinyl/rubber is shot there is really nothing that will bring it back that I have seen. So if the saddle is not that pliable, chances of bringing it back to rideable condition, where it won't crack, are slim and just get another one in better condition.
> 
> This is also made by the same company and maybe this might work better as a restorer.




Is that a fairly new product? It says it's water base like the 303 and not petroleum base in the stuff that kills vinyl.


----------



## westwildcats (Jun 26, 2022)

Thanks for the Chemical Guys suggestions rennfaron, I'd never heard of that brand.  Thanks to GT as well.  I've seen Protectant 303 locally, had just never tried it.  I'm thinking this is going to become a fairly common issue, as most of the desirable middleweights are now over fifty years old, and the vinyl covers on these 'S' seats need some help.  I'd like to have a reliable, go-to product.


----------



## rennfaron (Jun 26, 2022)

You’d be surprised, I’ve found plenty of saddles from the 50s and 60s in really nice pliable condition. They are more common than you’d think. It depends how the bike was kept all these years.

@GTs58 I don’t think it’s a new product but not very old either. Whatever it is it’s pretty convincing and seems to do a much better job than the petroleum stuff.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 26, 2022)

I've had some luck with John Deere Ultraguard spray softening rubber and vinyl. It's a minor improvement. I've never found anything that will totally revive a dried out vinyl saddle. If you're not riding a lot, and the vinyl is just a little dry, it will help. If it's really dry and cracking, or the foam underneath is breaking down, then it's time to replace the saddle. 

I will say that I have not found a vinyl saddle that comes close to a good leather saddle. If you're going to be riding a great deal, I'd look into a leather saddle and shelve the vinyl. You might get by with vinyl if you're not riding a whole lot, but if you're riding a lot, invest in a good leather saddle because an uncomfortable saddle is just miserable.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2022)

Has anyone ever stepped in a puddle of gas wearing Vans, Nikes, or Reeboks? Or non leather sole work shoes or flip flops? Then a week later the soles are hard as a rock and cracked up?


----------

